# Dropping connection on Netgear N900



## Jasondavidson (Feb 9, 2012)

I have installed the netgear N900 dual band which is 99£ and is working fine on 2.45ghz because I have a belkin g range extender as my house is very long. So everything is working and my computer works but every so often the Internet drops so the modem needs turned on and off to get back on the Internet even though my computer says its connected but not loading any pages. It works fine for a while then sometimes drops, it works fine until I use my Mac books or iMac but works fine with iPhones? What can I do ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Francedol1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi.. So u mean to say that u experience this issue only when u use ur Mac Book and imac? How far is the mac computers from ur router or range extender? Does ur mac computers works fine when its closer to the main router ( Netgear)???


----------

